# Scorpions in TN?



## White Widow (Jun 14, 2008)

Who here from TN goes scorpion hunting? Where can I find them? I believe we have 2 species here, one's native, another that was introduced on accident.


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Jun 14, 2008)

I had a friend around Chattanooga, a little south of it I think, tell me shes seen/been stung by Gracilis before.  We got around to chatting about my pets and I was showing pictures and she mentioned shes seen them before out by wood piles.

I've never seen proof of them before and I don't know anyone else around here whose found them there (or even looked?)....but that gives you a possible area to check out.


----------



## White Widow (Jun 14, 2008)

Alright, thanks a bunch! I guess I'll start checking around later


----------



## Malcara (Jun 14, 2008)

*Ive seen one*

Back when I was 11 yrs old (22 now) my family went camping in the smokeys we were an hour or 2 from Ober Gatlinburg I thinks thats how its spelled anyway. The campground was called Jellystone. I've always been an exploring type so one day on the trip I went out exploring and came across a brown colored 2-3" scorpion with babies on her back. Probably some type of bark scorpion but thats the only one I ever saw. It was late afternoon and it was under a rock.


----------



## 357wheelgunner (Jun 14, 2008)

If I remember correctly there's a species that only lives in the Oak Ridge area, nowhere else in the country.

Someone probably can direct you to the thread where it was discussed...


----------



## Xaranx (Jun 14, 2008)

Malcara said:


> Back when I was 11 yrs old (22 now) my family went camping in the smokeys we were an hour or 2 from Ober Gatlinburg I thinks thats how its spelled anyway. The campground was called Jellystone. I've always been an exploring type so one day on the trip I went out exploring and came across a brown colored 2-3" scorpion with babies on her back. Probably some type of bark scorpion but thats the only one I ever saw. It was late afternoon and it was under a rock.


Probably c. vittatus, it's a 3" brown scorpion with black lines, which you wouldn't have seen with the babies.  This species was introduced and does have a population.  I have found a few in the Cades Cove area and in the park, I didn't collect any though.   

Vaejovis carolinianus is the only true local species to Tennessee, I haven't found one but I don't go scorpion hunting so much.


----------



## DITB (Jun 15, 2008)

i actually went scorp hunting today...with no luck lol but i have saw 3 scorpions in my area(east TN) 2 were v. carolinianus one under a brick in my yard and the other in the wood pile i also saw 1 c. vittatus running around on the rail road tracks. but this has been close to a decade actually. i have heard a few people say they see scorps on there property quite often so there is hope for us TN scorp hunters. im thinking about putting out pitfall traps and see if that helps out with finding a few.


----------



## enjoier14 (Jun 16, 2008)

DITB said:


> i actually went scorp hunting today...with no luck lol but i have saw 3 scorpions in my area(east TN) 2 were v. carolinianus one under a brick in my yard and the other in the wood pile i also saw 1 c. vittatus running around on the rail road tracks. but this has been close to a decade actually. i have heard a few people say they see scorps on there property quite often so there is hope for us TN scorp hunters. im thinking about putting out pitfall traps and see if that helps out with finding a few.


I wish I could find a Vaejovis carolinianus


----------



## saxman146 (Jun 16, 2008)

I found one where I live, Athens Alabama, and it had the oddest death. I kept it in an air tight container for about three days. Remember the key is AIR TIGHT. On the third dary he died and there was a fly in the container. I was like.... what the crap? The bottom of the scorp was OPEN!


----------



## enjoier14 (Jun 16, 2008)

that's weird....


----------



## DITB (Jun 17, 2008)

would a black light be at all helpful at finding these? or does these species prefer to spend all there time hid?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 17, 2008)

you cant go wrong with a blacklight trust me.


----------



## DITB (Jun 17, 2008)

even if i havent saw any in about a decade and such small species? lol


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 17, 2008)

EVEN MORE REASON to use blacklight.


----------



## redknee_freak (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah those V.carolinianus are small but still a HUGE want on my list, i would kill to have a few 
definately a scorpion that is over looked i n the trade


----------



## redknee_freak (Jun 17, 2008)

if anyone get up some i am looking


----------



## DITB (Jun 17, 2008)

V.carolinianus has been on my wishlist a while to...cant believe they arent commonly offered...when i get my black light in a couple days ill check out everywhere for some...i dont really have much hope in finding many..or any at all but hopefully i get proved wrong...


----------



## redknee_freak (Jun 17, 2008)

i am surprized them carlinianus aren't around much

all i know is i want some


these carolinianus are suppose to be easier to find ( from what a friend told me in northern Ga.) compared to the C. hentzi i have here in SW Georgia
i find all of my hentzi during the day and find like 30 to 70 of them in a few hours time


----------



## bjaeger (Jun 17, 2008)

saxman146 said:


> I found one where I live, Athens Alabama, and it had the oddest death. I kept it in an air tight container for about three days. Remember the key is AIR TIGHT. On the third dary he died and there was a fly in the container. I was like.... what the crap? The bottom of the scorp was OPEN!


They usually do better when they have access to some air..


----------



## enjoier14 (Jun 18, 2008)

bjaeger said:


> They usually do better when they have access to some air..


haha yeah, that might help out a little...I didn't even think of that when I read that reply


----------



## brandontmyers (Jun 18, 2008)

Matt, 

Just to let you know, I know most people won't know where I am talking about, but there are reports of V. carolinianus in Stanly COunty. My Grandma has land out there, and when I get a chance, I will most likely check it out. I am going to be working on a research project with different locales of V. carolinianus. So this goes to anyone, if you can get some please let me know. With locality data as well.

Brandon


----------



## enjoier14 (Jun 18, 2008)

Dude...you should let me know when you're going, so I can go as well.  
Unless you'd prefer to go by yourself.

I'd love to get my hands on this species.  I go looking all the time around my place, but with no luck.  Today, I just found a centipede.  It was only one of those little feathery looking ones.


----------



## redknee_freak (Jun 18, 2008)

Brandon, i would love to get up with ya on a hunt for them 

anyone at all who can get these i will buy


----------



## michelle23 (Feb 13, 2010)

*In a few months*



White Widow said:


> Who here from TN goes scorpion hunting? Where can I find them? I believe we have 2 species here, one's native, another that was introduced on accident.




In a few months when it warms up a bit, by basement will be crawling with these little scorpions


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 13, 2010)

michelle23 said:


> In a few months when it warms up a bit, by basement will be crawling with these little scorpions


So buy a black light.  Collect them.  Sell them to the people on here.  Buy whatever you want and put it in a cage.


----------



## SixShot666 (Feb 14, 2010)

saxman146 said:


> I found one where I live, Athens Alabama, and it had the oddest death. I kept it in an air tight container for about three days. Remember the key is AIR TIGHT. On the third dary he died and there was a fly in the container. I was like.... what the crap? The bottom of the scorp was OPEN!


Hmmm.....Strange?!?!?


----------

